#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-29
<arxy> hi all!
<whereami> Hi, hopefully this is a dumb question: Can I convert my vanilla Ubuntu into Ubuntu GNOME?
<whereami> Also, the link to Release Notes on http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ has an extra "h" in the protocol.
<darkxst> whereami, see these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10#Upgrade
<darkxst> whereami, thanks, link fixed
<whereami> darkxst: thanks.
<Buggsy> I wanted to install ubuntu gnome 13.04 alongside by windows 7 , but in the wizard, when it comes to resize the partition table, system crashes
<Buggsy> so many people are here and yet not even a single reply?
<tommie-lie> probably most are from the US and it's in the middle of the(ir) night, and I don't know the answer to your problem :-P
<darkxst> Buggsy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1164592
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes in Install Alongside screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> ricotz, so I got external panel loading working in g-c-c ;)
<darkxst> but not sure what to do about scanning for desktop files
<ricotz> oh, so you patched the library back in?
<darkxst> ricotz, I wrote some patches to load external panels
<darkxst> loads all the .so files from the panels directory
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, but you *need* to expose the library since that is what those panels needs to built against in the first place
<darkxst> it then loads desktop file, based on module name
<darkxst> ricotz, oh yes, I had to rebase the drop library patch
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, so you disabled the static build
<darkxst> ricotz, native panels are still static
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> sounds good
<darkxst> not sure what to do about scanning for desktop files though
<darkxst> i.e. for the launchers that aren't actually panels
<ricotz> i can't follow you right now
<darkxst> some of the ubuntu icons, just launch a program
<ricotz> just do it like the native panels
<darkxst> like language-selector, its not really a panel
<ricotz> ah ok
<ricotz> i guess you can add a dummy panel which directly launches the desktop-file
<darkxst> ricotz, the problem is really just scanning for the desktop files, perhaps could add a conf file or something
<darkxst> but I really don't want to pull the gmenu code back in, its not very nice
<ricotz> while it is pretty ubuntu specific, you can also hardcode in a patch
<ricotz> checking for the existance of the specific desktop file and show it
<darkxst> ok, that would be easy, just need a list of desktop files
<darkxst> anyway there is a package on my logind ppa with the patches so far
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> Brought OnlyShowIn support back too ;)
<ricotz> nice
<darkxst> I will try and upstream that bit, although they didnt seem to interested in supporting it
<ricotz> they have their reasons to remove those things before
<darkxst> ricotz, that was just because they removed gmenu code
<darkxst> they never explicitly checked it
<davidscherer> What's the difference between Ubuntu GNOME and GNOME3?
<darkxst> davidscherer, GNOME3 is a Desktop Environment
<darkxst> Ubuntu GNOME is Ubuntu with GNOME3!
<davidscherer> Oh, so Ubuntu Gnome is the full ubuntu Disto with GNOME3 shipped instead of Unity?
<darkxst> davidscherer, yes!
<davidscherer> Which means I should just install GNOME3 since Ubuntu is already installed.
<darkxst> davidscherer, see the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10#Upgrade
<davidscherer> It says this will diables ubuntu-desktop? Is that Unity?
<darkxst> that is a meta package that pulls in all of the ubuntu stuff like unity
<darkxst> removing it won't actually remove anything though
<davidscherer> Thanks. :)
<ronj> Hi, I just installed 13.04+gnome3-ppa and love it but I have a few quirks needing ironing, could you help me? 1. Even though a CLI search for something (e.g. 'track-search invoice'), the bottom part of my 3.8 Activities search (supposed to return tracker search results) returns nothing. What am I doing wrong? Note: I think I saw it working, it may be a regression of yesterday's tracker PPA updates. and 2. If search works and documents are returned, is th
<ronj> ere a way to have them opened (Return key) with their *associated application* instead of the 'Documents' application?
<ronj> maybe I should note that I'm using an encrypted home, using Ubuntu's install-time "encrypt my data" checkbox, is that a problem?
<user2345> anyone know how i can put ubuntugnome on usb?
<jbicha> user2345: try the "How to create a bootable USB stick" links towards the bottom of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<user2345> thx but doesn't work
<basso> games seem to work quite nice with gnome-shell 3.8 and nvidia 313
<basso> no vertical tearing or strange lags :)
<basso> but i cant see the appindicator for steam anywhere :O
<basso> ahh
<basso> super+m
<basso> you can't close apps on the dash?
<camelinahat> basso, I don't understand what you mean you can't close apps on the dash? You should be able to close any of them with the X in the overview or the window itself. But no you can't use the icon on the dash itself to close the application.
<basso> camelinahat: more like having 6 terminal windows and want to close the all at the same time? :P
<camelinahat> Heh, nope, unfortunately not.
<Czech> Hello, what is the default e-mail client in Ubuntu Gnome 13.04? Evolution or Thunderbird?
<Czech> Is there anyone?
<camelinahat> Hi Czech. It's thunderbird
<camelinahat> Oh wait sorry.
<camelinahat> I was thinking web. I believe it is Evolution.
<Czech> I am thinking about two scenarios. 1) Install Ubuntu and + install Gnome 3.8 or install Gnome Ubuntu + install Gnome 3.8.
<camelinahat> Is there any particular reason you want Unity etc?
<Czech> No. I want use Gnome 3.8.
<ronj> <camelinahat> I was thinking web. I believe it is Evolution. >> I confirm it is.
<Czech> I like to use Gnome and Firefox and Thunderbird.
<camelinahat> Then personally I'd recommend just going with Ubuntu GNOME, and leave the main distro out. It keep updates to a minimum and no worries about conflicts. (Some parts of GNome 3.8 conflict with Unity for packages).
<Czech> I do not like Evolution...
<camelinahat> Czech, It's easy to just apt-get Thunderbird, no need to use evolution if you don't want. That's what I'm doing.
<ronj> +1 to camelinahat, Czech you should install Ubuntu GNOME (+ the PPA to get most GNOME stuff upgraded to 3.8) and apt-get install thunderbird, you'll be better served
<Czech> Yes but completly uninstall of Evolution is sometime problem.
<ronj> Czech, I don't know about that, I leave it installed and leave it untouched, it causes no harm
<camelinahat> Agreed. Some components like Gnome contacts interact with Evolution and you start removing things can cause breakage. Eitherway it's 'recommended'. Just simply don't use it and you won't even see it.
<Czech> I understand. But I like clear system.
<Czech> Ok, I have to go... Thanks for discusion.
<Czech> Bye
<camelinahat> Np. but just keep in mind you'll have a much more 'clear' system with Ubuntu GNOME + PPA (even if Evolution is installed) than standard Ubuntu + GNOME + PPA
<ronj> bye
<jbicha> by "completely uninstal of Evolution", don't try to remove evolution-data-server
<Czech> Ok
<jbicha> EDS is a core part of a GNOME system and it's used by more things than just Evolution
<ronj> jbicha, like the calendar stuff in the top bar?
<camelinahat> Thanks jbicha. I knew some components were, but didn't know specifically which
<arpu> hello
<arpu> i installed the gnome ppa on fresh "normal" ubuntu 13.04 install
<arpu> i have some problems to add online accounts for empathy if i open the accounts options all are empty
<arpu> anyone an idea?
<cmatheson> arpu: you have to use ubuntu-online-accounts for account setup
<arpu> cmatheson, hi i think i use ubuntu-online accounts
<arpu> google chat works fine  but icq or jabber the options are empty
<cmatheson> oh ok, sorry.  i don't know why that would be
<jbicha> arpu: you need to install the appropriate plugins
<jbicha> account-plugin-icq
<arpu> hi jbicha
<arpu> account-plugin-icq : Hängt ab von: empathy (= 3.6.4-0ubuntu4) aber 3.7.92-0ubuntu1~raring1 soll installiert werden
<arpu> sorry for the german
<jbicha> oh you're using the Staging PPA
<jbicha> if you need empathy to work you may want to ppa-purge the gnome3-staging ppa
<arpu> ok i will try
<arpu> jbicha,  same problem :/ after install the account-plugin-icq
<arpu> i can select icq but after this the options menu is empty
<jbicha> arpu: I don't know then, there's more people available in #ubuntu that might be able to help you troubleshoot
<arpu> ok thx jbicha but i think this is a gnome shell problem i am on debugging
<arpu> does it for on you gnome shell ubuntu install?
<darkxst> jbicha, we don't want the ubuntu privacy panel, right?
<shinobi_one> Does Ubuntu 12.10 gnome-remix upgrade to 13.04?
<darkxst> shinobi_one, yes, but make sure to remove any ppa'a first
<shinobi_one> darkxst: what exactly do you mean remove any ppas first?
<darkxst> shinobi_one, like gnome3 PPA, but if your not using them, then don't worry about that!
<shinobi_one> darkxst: I've added quite a few PPAs over the course of my 12.10 gnome-remix installation lol
<shinobi_one> darkxst: I don't believe I added a separate Gnome 3 PPA though if that's the one that would cause an issue
<darkxst> shinobi_one, anything that updates core libraries could cause issues
<darkxst> things like Xorg-edgers, gnome3 etc..
<shinobi_one> Independent and Independent (Source Code)?
<darkxst> shinobi_one, what is that?
<shinobi_one> Hell if I know :P
<shinobi_one> I'm guessing it's the optional 3rd party sources to include upon installation, such as mpeg codec and what not?
<jbicha> darkxst: why? did you figure out how to get external panels working?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<shinobi_one> does about 1,004M sound right for an upgrade from 12.10 gnome-remix to 13.10?
<atrus> not crazy far off.... that's a bit more than an installation CD
<darkxst> jbicha, although language-selector crashes when I try to launch it ;(
<darkxst> oh thats just jhbuild messing things up I guess
<shinobi_one> atrus: Well I would assume it's upgrading other packages beyond just core packages right? such as things I've installed?
<darkxst> shinobi_one, yes its upgrades everything you have installed
<shinobi_one> That would probably be where the size > install cd
<shinobi_one> comes from*
<shinobi_one> Did gnome-remix just become Ubuntu Gnome?
<arpu> http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/717/someone an idea what the problem is here ?
<arpu> http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/717/
<jbicha> arpu: I think the basic problem is that we need to update gedit-plugins in the gnome3 ppa to the latest version
<jbicha> darkxst: um yes I think it would be better to stick with GNOME's privacy panel and people can use the standalone Unity Privacy panel if they need it
<jbicha> it would be nice if zeitgeist would respect the GNOME privacy settings and it would be nice if Unity would adapt their panels to fit with the new GNOME 3.8 stuff but I don't see anyone that will work on that
<jbicha> I see that activity-log-manager is segfaulting here with the staging ppa
<jbicha> GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_application_list_actions: assertion `application->priv->is_registered' failed
<arpu> jbicha you mean gedit-plugins-3.8.1 ?
<jbicha> yes
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-30
<darkxst> jbicha, its working here
<darkxst> not sure if I am running the same version of g-c-c though
<darkxst> jbicha, can you test the new g-c-c on my ppa?
<darkxst> should be pretty good now
<darkxst> particularly interested if you still get a crash in activity-log, since I haven't been able to reproduce that
<arpu> darkxst,  hello again i see today i get gedit 3.8.0 and gedit-plugins 3.8.1
<phako> hey, you might want to recompile rygel against tracker 0.16 to avoid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rygel/+bug/1158535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158535 in rygel (Ubuntu) "rygel crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_get_value()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<camelinahat> Will any other 3.8 packages be promoted from Staging to the main gnome3 ppa? Or everything left has the known regressions? (in particular I'm curious about gnome-terminal but others as well)
<jbicha_> camelinahat: we haven't figured out how to get new tabs to open with the same current working directory with gnome-terminal 3.8 yet
<mgedmin> that would be a nasty regression
<gdtr54trgfd> Hi, I'm having a little problem. I've got a 1gb usb key and I'm using unetbootin to load ubuntu-gnome in it. But seems like there's no sufficient space for it.
<tommie-lie> jbicha_: does the solution provided in the changelog for gnome-terminal 3.7.0 not work?
<atrus> tommie-lie: where? 3.7.0 doesn't seem to be mentioned in /usr/share/doc/gnome-terminal/changelog.gz
<tommie-lie> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/tree/NEWS
<tommie-lie> you're right, it's not the usual Changelog file, that only seems to contain formatted commit messages when compiled
<atrus> i don't see this "__vte_ps1" script anywhere...
<atrus> oh, i see.
<tommie-lie> it's a shell function
<tommie-lie> and is included in libvte
<atrus> i don't seem to have that function defined though, which is odd.
<atrus> does something automatically invoke things in /etc/profile.d/ ?
<tommie-lie> don't POSIX shells do?
<atrus> maybe this was only introduced to the package recently, and i need to logout/login again?
<atrus> if i start a new login shell, i do get it.
<tommie-lie> ah, all Bourne shells, actually
<tommie-lie> they execute /etc/profile and this calls all scripts from profile.d
<atrus> logging out and logging in didn't help, I still don't have that function defined in new gnome-terminals.
<ricotz> darkxst, seems to works :)
<tommie-lie> atrus: I'm just checking in which version vte.sh was introduced
<atrus> vte.sh is here, and it's in /etc/profile.d
<atrus> if i ssh to localhost, OR just source that file, I get the __vte_ps1 function defined.
<tommie-lie> then just starting a new bash should provide __vte_ps1
<atrus> but it's not defined in terminals launched from gnome-shell (launched by gnome-session launched by gdm...)
<tommie-lie> that's odd
<atrus> does the function need to be exported?
<atrus> can functions even be inherited by non-shell child processes?
<atrus> if i start a bash *login* shell (ie, bash -l), it does source those files.
<tommie-lie> uhm, ok, I can reproduce your behavior, even logging in on a TTY gives me the function, gnome-terminals don't
<tommie-lie> yep
<atrus> yeah, gnome-terminal shells aren't login shells.
<atrus> ie, putting this in profile.d is probably the wrong solution.
<atrus> does this work outside of ubuntu?
<lukepl> hi
<lukepl> i would like to upgrade my ubuntu 13.xx to ubuntu-gnome
<tommie-lie> atrus: dunno, this might actually be a "bug" in the NEWS file, you probably have to source vte.sh first in .bashrc
<lukepl> but cant find desc how to do it on the ubuntu gnome webpage
<lukepl> am i blind ... or it is not how it suppose to go
<lukepl> like i shoul reinstall entire OS
<atrus> following up on bugzilla 675987
<tommie-lie> atrus: otoh, the package bash-completion installs /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh, which then would also only work on login shells
<atrus> tommie-lie: that just sets environment variables, which can be inherited by child processes
<atrus> functions cannot be exported to child processes AFAIK, only sub-shells.
<tommie-lie> atrus: actually it sources /usr/share/bash-completion/bash_completion which defines some functions, I also have it enabled in my .bashrc, so I don't know if I have them because I am supposed to have them
<atrus> tommie-lie: ah, yes. it looks like my .bashrc has that as well, as a standard bit
<tommie-lie> yep
<tommie-lie> _userland is from the completion stuff, for instance
<atrus> so, the workaround is simple enough, source /etc/profile.d/vte.sh from .bashrc. but the documentation for the workaround is entirely wrong :)
<tommie-lie> yep
<tommie-lie> you could still add it to /etc/bash.bashrc which is read for non-interactive non-login shells
<atrus> with that, and the other .bashrc trick (actually setting PS1), the workaround does appear to work for me (with ubuntu 13.04 + gnome3 ppa + gnome3-staging ppa)
<tommie-lie> I don't think this should be considered a workaround, it's the way it#s intended to work (minus explicitly sourcing vte.sh)
<tommie-lie> actually I think it's a much cleaner solution than having vte/gnome-terminal setting the environment accordingly
<tommie-lie> plus the user can decide wether to have his own shell use it or not
<tommie-lie> atrus: I wonder why nobody noticed this and has reported it somewhere
<tommie-lie> at least I can't find anything about it
<tommie-lie> atrus: after having said that, I found: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg1115370.html
<mgedmin> this is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=675987, right?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 675987 in general "stop using chdir / readlink" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<atrus> gonggggg showwwww
<mgedmin> or, rather, a side effect of that bug being resolved
<atrus> yeah.
<mgedmin> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697475 is a more useful bug to follow
<ubot5> Gnome bug 697475 in general "New tab is not opened in same directory as previous tab" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<Madonna> hi all
<Madonna> anyone is here?
<phako> yes
<atrus> !anybody
<ubot5> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Madonna> Could you tell me how to install Ubuntu Gnome in Ubuntu Unity?
<mgedmin> Madonna, install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<mgedmin> with Software Center (or apt-get install, if you prefer the command line)
<camelinahat> In addition to above, check out the recent article by OMG Ubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<Madonna> ok, thanks
<Madonna> but Ubuntu 13.04's repos are not working well in my country
<atrus> that omgubuntu link is only relevant if you're interested in playing with something not actually in real "ubuntu gnome" releases yet
<Madonna> many packages can't be downloaded
<Madonna> Maybe it is due to the fact that my country is in war with China? =))
<camelinahat> atrus, is ubuntu-gnome-desktop not _the_ Ubuntu GNOME meta package?
<atrus> camelinahat: it is
<camelinahat> Oh sorry I misread.
<camelinahat> Yes my bad it does also contain the steps for adding the gnome3 ppa in addition to the desktop
<camelinahat> That said, I think most Ubuntu GNOME users have the main gnome3 ppa added, though not necessairly the staging (I know I'm not using staging myself, primarily because it's my work laptop and just-in-case ;)
<FrozenFire> Yeah, I use the PPA, but not staging
<JackSprat> I restarted GNOME using sudo /etc/init.d gem restart. Now when I restart I get a blank desktop with no icons or menus nor a login. I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<atrus> JackSprat: that's a better question for #ubuntu. this channel is for the gnome-variant distribution, which only exists in 12.10 or so and later.
<JackSprat> gotcha, thanks!
<darkxst> jbicha_, so the network manager pc file is wrong
<atrus> hrm. i tried unity for a few minutes, then switched to gnome-shell, now focus-follows-mouse is disabled, and i can't see a place to enable it in gnome-tweak-tool. any idea what might have happened?
<atrus> huh. unity definitely altered my gsettings >:|
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-01
<Ponch0> hey guys so I installed 13.04 gnome remix, I added a ppa for the new gnome web browser - did sudo update & and upgrade - and gdm wouldn't start being a noob that I am, I had to reinstall - in that case what are my options? I was able to get into the terminal with f1
<Ponch0> gdm wouldn't start after restart that is.
<Ponch0> i had the mouse cursor
<darkxst> Ponch0, did you use 'dist-upgrade'?
<Ponch0> Also - one more question - what is a staging PPA I can add that will keep me up to date with gnome 3 staging
<Ponch0> nope just 'upgrade'
<darkxst> Ponch0, you must do 'dist-upgrade'!
<Ponch0> that will keep me up to date with gnome 3 updates without adding that unity gunk.
<darkxst> staging ppa is for things that still have regressions and/or known issues
<Ponch0> oh than the 'stable' ppa?
<Ponch0> oops on the upgrade - good to know for future reference I probably installed lightdm and there was some type of conflict.
<darkxst> Ponch0, just run it now, it should fix things
<Ponch0> I already reinstalled the system I have to set everything up again hehe.
<darkxst> oh
<Ponch0> I couldn't get on the computer to look up what I could do - it was my only option.
<Ponch0> I couldn't get to the part where it asked me for login.
<Ponch0> so is there a PPA I could add that will add the stable gnome apps - it seems pretty bare which I guess isn't a bad thing.
<Ponch0> and stable updates? or is that already covered?
<darkxst> Ponch0, gnome3 PPA is stable
<Ponch0> and if I add that - it won't mess up my install with some unity gunk right?
<darkxst> Ponch0, why would we have unity gunk in a gnome3 ppa?
<Ponch0> lol because somehow I just ended up without being able to log in by just adding the gnome web browser ppa
<Ponch0> but now I know that wasn't the reason.
<Ponch0> darkxst: anyway thank you for answering my seemingly silly questions.
<darkxst> np
<Ponch0> so a quick recap - I should never do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" but rather "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"??
<darkxst> jbicha, ok to copy updated g-c-c to staging?
<jbicha> darkxst: I didn't test it, but I trust your judgment
<jbicha> you have to have a hard-coded list of possible external panels?
<darkxst> that is only for the launchers
<jbicha> and things work fine if those external panels aren't installed?
<darkxst> actual .so panels get loaded dynamically.
<darkxst> jbicha, sure, it will just ignore any entry it can't find the desktop file for
<darkxst> the only other alternative was to bring back the gmenu code, and scan all desktop files.
<darkxst> and that is overly complicated and messy code.
<jbicha> it might be better; that way we can tell apps that only provide external launchers to ship a separate .desktop with NotShowIn=Unity; and the settings panel with NotShowIn=GNOME;
<jbicha> gufw (gui-ufw) is another one
<jbicha> myunity was one but that only lasted a few months
<darkxst> yeh I got gufw in the patch already
<jbicha> oh it doesn't need to be renamed to match the new naming convention?
<darkxst> no, launchers dont need to have a specific name format, since they are just read from the list.
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> darkxst: there's an interesting patch at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692253 I don't think I'll be able to look into it at the moment
<ubot5> Gnome bug 692253 in User Accounts "user-accounts: empty login history window" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> darkxst: you're not on saucy yet are you?
<darkxst> yeh
<jbicha> I might have broken gnome-shell 3.6 by uploading gjs today
<darkxst> gjs 1.36?
<jbicha> yes
<darkxst> 3.6 works fine with that, however there was one redundant line in the JS that needed to be removed
<darkxst> not sure if that was fixed upstream
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621204/
<jbicha> darkxst: do you want to make a debdiff for that?
<darkxst> sure
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/rutneiZR
<jbicha> cool, gnome-control-center works
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, good night
<darkxst> np, good night
<Ponch0> Hello, so my ubuntu software center is crashing again, I cannot open it or rather I open it and it immediately closes. So i purged it and tried to reinstall it - here's what popped up and i'm not sure what it means http://pastebin.com/TxD80K9D
<darkxst> ricotz, are we using gnome region panel (or language selector) in 3.6 g-c-c? I don't remember
<user> Please help me. How can I install ubuntu gnome with efi?
<Mattish91> hello
<Mattish91> any one else but me who got troubbles with gnome updates_
<Mattish91> ?|
<Mattish91> hello?
<Mattish91> anyone here??
<darkxst> what troubles?
<darkxst> did you do a dist-upgrade?
<Mattish91> Yes, and then updated gnome to gnome 3.8
<Mattish91> now i cant login due to a gnome error
<darkxst> can you paste the error?
<Mattish91> its just Cant load gnome
<Mattish91> so i wont be able to login
<darkxst> and you did a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' after installing the ppa?
<Mattish91> yes
<Mattish91> also apt-get update
<Mattish91> before
<darkxst> Mattish91, I need to see logs
<Mattish91> how do i get those? im on a live usb atm
<darkxst> ~/.cache/gdm/session.log
<Mattish91> ok 1 sec
<darkxst> /var/log/gdm/*
<Mattish91> im not allowed to see any logs in that folder, should i change the permissions?
<darkxst> sudo -s
<Mattish91> the folder is empty :S
<darkxst> are you using gdm?
<Mattish91> yes, i had to update the folder :S
<Mattish91> what file did you need?
<darkxst> start with :0-greeter.log
<Mattish91> can i send that file or do i need to copy it?
<darkxst> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<darkxst> also ~/.cache/gdm/session.log (if things got that far)
<Mattish91> :o-greeter.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622390/
<darkxst> could be a glx problem, what graphics card do you have?
<Mattish91> Nvidia Geforce gt 555M
<darkxst> nvidia blob or nouveau?
<Mattish91> have no idea
<Mattish91> what does that mean? :P im from sweden, im sorry :P
<darkxst> propriety driver? or open source driver?
<Mattish91> i dont know, havn't been asked to install any graphics driver, i guess open source then?
<darkxst> probably
<darkxst> try install 'nvidia-current'
<Mattish91> is there any way to install drivers from a live usb or do i have to re install? it doesnt matters what i do, i dont have anything important in the distro.
<darkxst> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<darkxst> then reboot
<Mattish91> well i got E: Unable to locate package nvidia-current
<darkxst> oh you might need to enable multiverse or something
<Mattish91> ok
<Mattish91> multiverse should be enabled, still got E: Unable to lacate package nvidia-current
<darkxst> sorry its in restricted
<Mattish91> now it's working,restarted terminal and got it installing
<Mattish91> thanks for your help, ill try to restart now then :)
<sweeze> anyone having trouble getting empathy to connect to aim/yahoo (haze) accounts w/ the staging ppa enabled? ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1174369 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1174369 in Ubuntu GNOME "aim/yahoo accounts never connect" [Undecided,New]
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to disable notifications of Empathy contacts coming online/going offline?
<FrozenFire> That's my biggest beef with Empathy and the notification system on gnome-shell, because the notification area blocks the most important part of my screen.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-02
<darkxst> oh wow, we are killing the distrowatch stats considering we have only been on there 1 week
<darkxst> Popularity (hits per day): 12 months: 152 (53), 6 months: 103 (106), 3 months: 62 (213), 4 weeks: 19 (647), 1 week: 3 (2,429)
<kyky> Hi
<kyky> I'm searching how to add some transparency to the pannel and windows
<kyky> is it possible without using a theme ?
<camelinahat> Hrmm... rough day today. I've twice now had gnome-shell crash on me this morning :(
<camelinahat> kyky No, not without an extension you cannot add transparency. In fact in later versions of GNOME apps transparency is being removed from them.
<kyky> is there an extension to add transparency ?
<camelinahat> There was one, but it doesn't seem to be maintained much now.. Called Opacify
<kyky> I'll give a try, thanks :)
<Marcantonio98> Hi :D
<Forage> Is it me, or are the online accounts for IRC and such not functioning any more in Raring? Opening the options for a specific account gives me an empty section (no input fields).
<Forage> This was the case before and after installing the stable gnome3 ppa packages
<Forage> It also appears that non of the previous account are connecting in the first place. I can't join an IRC channel any more and I see no contacts online in Empathy
<Forage> trying to add a new account gives me the same empty options section
<camelinahat> Forage, I have option, but trying to join caused an error (as you just saw)
<camelinathat_> Seems to have worked this time however.
<Forage> Where (gnome, launchpad) and at which package should I report this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-03
<wallago> Can anyone help. I am trying to configure the Terminal to change the tab name whenever i ssh to a another machine.
<wallago> The only method i have found is editing the .bashrc on the remote server
<wallago> but it is not practical as i have over 100 servers to configure
<wallago> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the default terminal
<darkxst> lol, we really need a bot, to tell people to be !patient
<tommie-lie> to be not patient?
<tommie-lie> :-)
<darkxst> tommie-lie, no, I thought that might trigger ubot, but  apparently not
<darkxst> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<tommie-lie> darkxst: I thought it was clear that it was a pun :-P
<darkxst> tommie-lie, that was just a test ;)
<darkxst> but it is quite annoying when people ask questions, and you try to answer but they are gone
<darkxst> it seems the average life-span of a newbie on IRC is about 2mins
<tommie-lie> yes, because in times where "the Internet" is only inside the Firefox window, IRC has become too difficult for most
<crw> good morning
<crw> what's the best way to reinitialize your environment, without losing any application states or logging out, after gnome-shell crashes?
<crw> sometimes it relaunches itself, sometimes it doesn't and i have to switch over to a terminal, log-in and run gnome-shell manually or restart the gdm service
<crw> either way, sometimes i'm left without shell extensions, which is a bummer
<crw> tweak-tool says the shell extensions are on, but they're not working
<camelinahat> crw, try Alt+F2 and type in 'r' or 'restart' (see: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet)
<crw> righty-o, thanks
<crw> gnome-shell restarted, one shell extension loaded, another didn't, another has never worked and still isn't :P
<crw> let me investigate that link a bit
<crw> also; sometime when gnome-shell crashes, alt-f2 doesn't work and i've gotta ctrl-alt-f1 or whatever to get to a shell to restart it
<crw> err, sometimes*
<crw> aha, looking glass looks cool, will have to explore that a bit
<crw> haha yeeeeah, so Places extension is giving me an error and Systemmonitor just isn't doing anything. gonna log out and back in and see what's up
<crw> bbiab
<sourav> helloo guys how to install gnome 3.8 ?
<crw> eh, looks like problems with the shell extensions themselves, i've submitted bug reports
<dd> Is it possible to install Cinnamon on Gnome 3.8 ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-04
<gnometester520> hi everyone , has anyone upgraded gnome to 3.8 ?
<Marcantonio98> Good day :D
<darkxst> Marcantonio98, hi
<Marcantonio98> I had a problem, I can tell you so you help me?
<vandborg> Hi guys. Is there a network install of this distro? Because I've been unsuccesful installing it from a USB. My computer have some weird behaviour when I try this, not just this distro, but all bootable usb. I worked before, but it doesn't work now. And the thing is I don't have any burnable DVD lying around, so I was wondering if there is a network install version there could be fitted on a CD
<vandborg> Ah what the hell. I'll go to the store a buy a DVD-RW
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I've a problem. Windows does not have the 'min, max, restore' button. I need close it with F4 Key. how to?
<Marcantonio98> Hi :D
<netherlands6> Hi I would like to know where to download ubuntu-gnome 12.04 please
<DarkEra> netherlands6, there is no official Ubuntu Gnome 12.04 afaik. 13.04 is the first official release of the project under the Ubuntu flag
<netherlands6> ok it doesn't exist I find the 12.10 instead the 13.04 I have it already and I already love it I got on it gnome, razorqt, openbox and cinnamon thank for the comlete remove of unity you did a great job on that
<Storm_> Hey does anyone know why i can't install ubnutu-Gnome?
<Storm_> ?
<jrafante89> is someone use radeon power profile gnome shell app?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-05
<redtape> Hi there ::: tried everything on Lili and UNetbootin to get 13.04 from last month going off a USB but cannot install the basic O/S, with ubuntu-gnome.
<redtape> I tried the 'File Integrity' checker as I can get that far , and it says that there is " 1 file corrupt " .. not sure how to proceed. (??) ..
<redtape> I will scan the websites while I die of fatigue, but some assistant would be helpful, thank-you.
<redtape> Just read the 'known bugs' list .. Looks like I can use the partioning tool . but it all goes /arthur/ after that, i.e. it is impossible to install G-ubuntu on any kind of partition . It's either we want your whole hard disk, or nothing at all.
<redtape> I find this typical of this organisation as they are numb to users' back-acheing concerns regards-to the gnome [project] .. mmmmmmpft ,,, It is a FAIL but I think this has been well orchestrated to tie in with their release diary, not mine.
<redtape> [as if anyone' cared]
<ch622> Hi - I just performed a fresh install of ubuntu gnome 13.04.  After reboot, I opened up the proprietary drivers pain in system settings and selected the newest nvidia driver (so that dual monitors/proper resolution would work, etc.).  I then hit reboot - the system has been stuck, just showing wallpaper, for over an hour.  What should I do?
<fluo75> Hi, Am I the only one who has the "Tab" (ALT+TAB) who crashes once in a while. Had this problem on Gnome-Ubuntu 13.04 and also on "Alternate Tab" on ubuntu 12.10 (on another PC)
<fluo75> Hi, Am I the only one who has the "Tab" (ALT+TAB) who crashes once in a while?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-28
<Kungr> i have a recompiled custom 3.13.6 kernel. If i want to dist-upgrade to 14.04 should i boot with the default 13.10 kernel
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Hi
<karolyi> hey guys, did anyone notice that there's no gnome-control-center for trusty in ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3? nor in https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-next ?
<mgedmin> I see gnome-control-center 3.12.1 in ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<darkxst> karolyi, it will be uploaded soon-ish
<darkxst> I have not had any internet for the last 3-4 weeks
<darkxst> but gnome3 ppa, will get gnome-control-center 3.10 for trusty
<darkxst> maybe next weekend I will get to it
<darkxst> gnome3-next is now disabled, until we need it again
<darkxst> ;)
<mgedmin> what's the status of 3.12 for trusty?
<mgedmin> I see a lot of 3.12 packages in gnome3-next, but there are also some packages actually older than their counterparts in trusty (e.g. cogl)
<karolyi> darkxst: hey, thanx, i recently found ubuntu-gnome, the funny thing is, formerly i always installed ubuntu with the unity UI and replaced it mysqlf for gnome ... bless this project :)
<karolyi> *myself... bad routines in hand
<darkxst> mgedmin, its pretty close to go, but only in -staging, no idea what you are seeing in -next!
<mgedmin> I misspoke, I meant -staging
<darkxst> I have been running on my main desktop for the last month with no issues
<mgedmin> cool
<darkxst> gjs update should fix up most of the random GC crashes
<darkxst> ^ that will be SRU'd to trusty
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-29
<darkxst> bigon, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gdm_3.10.0.1-0ubuntu3_3.10.0.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<darkxst> you guys probably want those changes ;)
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hi, finally back from my lack of internet, sorry I forget where you where at, build failures on something?
<bigon> darkxst: thx :)
<bigon> they are already in our svn I think, the systemd support for DM was been cooked by pitti and joss during our sprint last weekend
<darkxst> bigon, right, I just stole pitti's work anyway ;) '
<bigon> :)
<mgedmin> upgraded to 3.12 from gnome3-staging; things seem fine
<mgedmin> upgrade was a bit painful: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas 3.12 conflicts with unity-settings-daemon (which wants g-s-d-s << 3.10)
<mgedmin> apt-get couldn't find reasonable solutions (either held a lot back or wanted to remove the ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage); aptitude dist-upgrade found one (remove unity metapackage as well as unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center)
<mgedmin> tracker-extract keeps segfaulting (bug 1304129); it's hard to debug without debug symbols
<darkxst> mgedmin, install the symbols then!
<mgedmin> where can I find them?
<mgedmin> this is tracker-extract 1.0.0-1ubuntu1~trusty1 from the ppa; so far I only found the -dbgsym packages for 0.16.2-1ubuntu4 from trusty/universe
<ricotz> mgedmin, additionally add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu trusty main/debug"
<mgedmin> ooh, main/debug?  does this exist for all PPAs?
<ricotz> no, just for those which support it
<mgedmin> is this documented somewhere?  my google failed
<ricotz> not sure, but i dont think
<darkxst> mgedmin, probably not documented but all gnome3-team ppa's support ddebs
<darkxst> apport-retrace picks them up automatically, but otherwise as ricotz said you need to add main/debug
<darkxst> mgedmin, we also have a retracer running (probably the only ppa with one) so if you submit crashes, they will get retraced ;)
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1304129 did not get retraced
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes it did, but coredump was invalid
<mgedmin> maybe I should've allowed apport to submit a new bug instead of deciding it was a duplicate
<mgedmin> "package libtracker-miner-1.0-0 does not exist, ignoring" seems to indicate that the retracer bot did not have the ppa enabled?
<mgedmin> well, it was before the release...
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1309073 might've been after
<darkxst> mgedmin, occasionally retracer fumbles and things get blocked.... these things bit-rot fast ;(
<mgedmin> anyway I've seen the segfault twice now in two days; with debug symbols available locally hopefully I'll get a full stacktrace tomorrow
<darkxst> mgedmin, ok CC me on bug report once you can provide that
<darkxst> mgedmin, also provided you don't need interactive debugging, apport-retrace works really well to analyse crash dumps ;)
<mgedmin> hey, good idea
<mgedmin> I still have the /var/crash/... file
<darkxst> mgedmin, aka, click' examine locally' in the
<darkxst>  apport pop-up
<darkxst> (only shows if apport-retrace is installed though)
<mgedmin> hm, but it already contains the (incomplete) stack trace
<mgedmin> I see I don't have apport-retrace installed
<darkxst> mgedmin, that was either bit-rot, or an invalid core-dump
<darkxst> probably the first
<darkxst> ricotz, so packaging branches? git or bzr?
<darkxst> my preference would be for git, I still don't like bzr much!
<mgedmin> stack trace produced by apport-retrace from the crash dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358761/
<ricotz> is there really a choice here?
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<darkxst> ricotz, also gdm in -staging will now boot off systemd ;)
<ricotz> oh :)
<ricotz> wasnt brave enough yet to switch
<darkxst> ricotz, bzr merges are a huge pain when the branches are not aligned ;)
<ricotz> hmm, so i guess you would prefer a github repo?
 * mgedmin tries to figure out if pull-lp-source can fetch source packages from PPAs
<darkxst> mgedmin, I don't think so
<darkxst> use chdist
<darkxst> ricotz, github would work
<darkxst> mgedmin, please add that trace to a bug report, I am off for the night
<mgedmin> darkxst, is it enough to link to the pastebin, or do you want an attachment?
<darkxst> mgedmin, attach it, pastebin's tend to expire sometimes
<darkxst> mgedmin, also `t a a bt full` can be nice if you can reproduce it ;)
<mgedmin> oops, I forgot the 'full'
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1304129/comments/7 seems pretty clear
<mgedmin> now I'd like to find the upstream bug tracker
<darkxst> b.g.i
<darkxst> b.g.o
<mgedmin> thanks
<darkxst> but might already be fixed in tracker 1.0...
<mgedmin> yup, it is fixed: https://github.com/GNOME/tracker/blob/master/src/libtracker-miner/tracker-decorator.c#L331
<mgedmin> in https://github.com/GNOME/tracker/commit/a1efdb7691542c4a871b3bd4d0aefe6aa34012f8
<mgedmin> 7 days ago
<darkxst> mgedmin, ok link upstream bug to lp report
 * darkxst has to run now
<mgedmin> there was no upstream release with this fix
<darkxst> mgedmin, and/or feel free to send through a debdiff with the patch added
<mgedmin> ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, i would prefer one branch per cycle containing all packagings
<ricotz> mgedmin, better get upstream to do a release ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, right, I guess if we have trusty, utopic etc branches, can just cherry-pick relevent bits as needed
<ricotz> mgedmin, ah, this wasnt even cherry picked to 1.0 yet
<darkxst> ricotz, or maybe it really needs to be trusty-3.10, 3.12 etc ? gah anyway need to sleep
<ricotz> darkxst, right, better gnome-3.10-trusty, gnome-3.12-trusty and so on ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, ciao
<darkxst> ricotz, night
<ricotz> mgedmin, pushed tracker including that patch
<mgedmin> \o/
<majod> anyone running with efi partition?
<majod> i have seriously long booting times and i think its because of that
<majod> i have ultrafast boot enabled in bios. while i had win8.1, i saw post screen, then windows logo for 2 seconds and after that could enter my password...but now, i see post screen, then theres blank grey screen with dark grey border for about 5 seconds and PC is doing nothing...then it disappears to black screen and finally i see ssd working for another 5 seconds...only then i see login screen
<majod> i wonder whats going on during the first grey image
<weierophinney> is it possible to do a dist-upgrade from vanilla ubuntu to ubuntu gnome?
<xnox> weierophinney: install ubuntu-gnome, remove ubuntu-desktop, keep the difference.
<xnox> weierophinney: some minor things might get stuck weird e.g. some gsettings et.al.
<eurythmia> install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<xnox> ah, yeah weierophinney ^
<weierophinney> eurythmia: that's it? Really?
<weierophinney> I assume I also need to do the PPA purge, correct?
<eurythmia> weierophinney: that installs gnome, gdm, and all the standard stuff in the ubuntu gnome dist. You *can* remove ubuntu-desktop if you'd like, but it's not necessary.
<weierophinney> cool -- looks like I can do that _now_, and then upgrade to 14.04 when done with that.
<eurythmia> weierophinney: xnox's warning about some minor weirdness hanging around still stands though.
<weierophinney> eurythmia: I figured. I've had minor wierdness since switching to gnome-shell a couple years ago anyways.
<eurythmia> weierophinney: no need to do PPA purge ... ubuntu and ubuntu gnome *are* the same distro with different user interfaces.
<weierophinney> I'm just hoping this will be _less_ wierdness. :)
<holstein> weierophinney: could be due to ppa use.. try the default ubuntu packages
<weierophinney> ah, okay.
<weierophinney> rigt -- that's what I was getting at. I have the gnome3- ppa currently. I should purge that one?
<holstein> weierophinney: you should keep in mind, if you have issues with it, you get support from the ppa maintainers.. otherwise, i would just try both
<weierophinney> okay
<weierophinney> excellent -- wasn't aware of the ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage. That will be nice to try out.
<weierophinney> Thanks, all!
<holstein> if you are saying, i have always had issue with gnome, and always used the ppa, try the default repo packages.. at least you can get support from the larger ubuntu community
<weierophinney> holstein: agreed, thx
<SonikkuAmerica> darkxst: Good job cutting it down to 2 PPAs. Couldn't have done it better imho
<majod> anyone can help me find out why booting my OS takes so long? :/
<x-Na> Wild guess, one of your usb devices
<x-Na> I had that problem, powered down my HP 1018 LaserJet and booted normally
<x-Na> Then I noticed that hplip was again installed, which causes problems
<majod> my only usb devices are keyboard and mouse...
<majod> when i turn on my pc, after post screen it shows grey screen for about 5 seconds and do nothing...
<majod> only after that i see my ssd working
<x-Na> Ok, I did find a thread somewhere about the issue, do not know if there are bugs reported
<[Ch4m3l30n]> majod: you might want to make a Boot Chart to see what's going on... http://www.bootchart.org/
<majod> [Ch4m3l30n]: thanks, will try!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-30
<bradgillap> Can someone point me in the direction of a remote desktop tutorial that worked for them.
<darkxst> gnome-shell won't work well as a remote desktop
<bradgillap> Well hopefully those 300 google code developers improve that this summer.
<bradgillap> Thanks
<darkxst> bradgillap, you could try nomachine with virtualgl, that might work
<bradgillap> Thanks I'll try nomachine. I was hoping for xrdp solution so I wouldn't have to install a client at work though.
<newbie> hi
<Guest84673> hi
<alison> Hi guys !
<Guest84673> Need help with a Gnome bug
<Guest84673> with UbuntuGnome or Gnome shell, flash videos fails to go into fullscreen. It appears to be a fullscreen plugin container bug or something. any solution?
<alison> This was the case 6 months ago too. I breifly tested UbuntuGnome with 3.12 PPAs and that bug is non existent. I presume you're using Firefox ?
<Guest84673> yes
<Guest84673> I was hoping the 14.04 release would have a fix
<alison> If you can bring yourself to use Chrome with the Pepper flash you won't have the bug
<Guest84673> but it appears to be a Gnome 3 issue, because I've experienced the same in Fedora20
<Guest84673> okay
<alison> 14.04 still uses 3.10.
<alison> Gnome 3.10 that is.
<Guest84673> howcome Ubuntu with Unity does not get bugged?
<alison> Don't know.
<Guest84673> thank you alison
<alison> No problem.
<Guest84673> btw, do you know how to report bugs?
<Guest84673> on launchpad
<darkxst> Guest84673, run `ubuntu-bug <package>`
<Guest84673> how about if the bug isn't in a package?
<Guest84673> oops, sorry
<Guest84673> I'm a complete newbie
<Guest84673> I just realized what you had given was the actual command
<alison> It's okay, I just try to report it in the right "ball park" and someone will more it if necessary.
<alison> more=move
<Guest84673> alright
<Guest84673> thank you very much
<alison> You're welcome.
<Guest84673> Thank you darkxst and alison for everything. Good night/day :)
<alison> Do the extensions from the Gnome website work with the 3.12 PPAs yet ?
<alison> Is anyone online ?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> please push the packages to trusty and copy them to utopic
<ricotz> if there isnt any library transition interfering
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm ok
<darkxst> atleast gnome-logs is useless on trusty though!
<ricotz> right
<ricotz> the docs and monitor though
<darkxst> right well its a bit late for that now
<darkxst> but I will do, for anything else
<ricotz> i know, could you push both with ~trusty1 then
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> thanks
<DASPRiD> mh, this is strange. i just booted, and the mouse cursor is completely invisible
<mgedmin> whee, 5 gigs of disk space eaten up by debug symbols
 * mgedmin had a fun gnome-shell crash right after unlocking the lock screen
<mgedmin> with the obligatory 30 seconds of inactivity where mouse cursor moves but nothing else on screen changes, before gnome-shell realizes it's dead and respawns
<mgedmin> oh, look, gnome-terminal still crashes when you try to copy too much text of it
<mgedmin> thank you for losing my gnome-shell stack trace
<tony1> I upgraded ubuntu to version 14.04. when I try to rsync to my server it will start and then will just hang for ever.  other pc's will rsync just fine. no error messages that I can see.
<tony1> any ideas?
<tony1> I tried  --timeout=1480 but it still hangs.
<mgedmin> can you ssh?
<tony1> yes
<tony1> the file transfer starts but after a short time in just hangs
<mgedmin> hmm, MTU troubles?
<mgedmin> can you ping the remote server?  can you ping with large packets (ping -s 2048)?
<tony1> i dont think so other pc;s transfer fine
<mgedmin> other pc's in the same location?
<mgedmin> so, tools that could be used to debug this: tcpdump/wireshark, strace
<mgedmin> I don't suppose asking rsync to be very verbose (-vvvv or whatever) sheds any light on this?
<tony1> ping works fine.
<tony1> I will look into verbose I dont know how to use strace but I will try to resurch that
<mgedmin> http://chadfowler.com/blog/2014/01/26/the-magic-of-strace/
<tony1> it worked fine before then I upgraded to 14.04
<mgedmin> you upgraded your local pc or your server?
<mgedmin> the launchpad apport retracer bot is unable to handle ubuntu-gnome ppa packages :/
<MaverickPT> bout ya
<bradgillap> Anyone using gnome 3.12 on top of gnome-ubuntu from the unstable repo?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-01
<cyberalex4life> hi there...
<darkxst> cyberalex4life, hi
<cyberalex4life> could you tell me which is the location of the global drop-down lock screen wallpaper
<cyberalex4life> in ubuntu gnome 14.04
<cyberalex4life> I would like to change it, but I can't seem to find it... (it's the golden one)
<darkxst> probably in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<darkxst> /usr/share/backgrounds/gnome/Locked.png
<darkxst> cyberalex4life, and of course if you go an change it, you will need to add a dpkg-divert so it doesnt get overwritten anytime gnome-backgrounds gets and update
<cyberalex4life> I was thinking about changing the .xml file
<cyberalex4life> to point to what I want
<cyberalex4life> but I still can't find it
<cyberalex4life> I found the user default
<cyberalex4life> but not the root one, the user one is blueish the root one is golden
<darkxst> there is no xml file for the lockscreen
<darkxst> that is only for the timed desktop background
<cyberalex4life> I found it, sorry, didn't see it
<cyberalex4life> ok, then how do I change it...?
<darkxst> mv Locked.png Locked.real.png
<darkxst> dpkg-divert --divert Locked.png Locked.real.png
<darkxst> or something like that
<darkxst> then you are free to replace the image with whatever you want
<darkxst> (and it won't get overwritten with updates)
<cyberalex4life> but the new image must be named Locked.png ..
<darkxst> yes, or otherwise use a gschema override to set a new global default
<cyberalex4life> gconf?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> cyberalex4life, see /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_ubuntu-gnome-default-settings.gschema.override
<darkxst>  as an example
<darkxst> you can make you own 30_cyberalex4lift.gschema.override
<darkxst> which would override the ubuntu-gnome settings
<cyberalex4life> ok, I will look into it, thank you very much!
<darkxst> ricotz, any clue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1314927/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314927 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome-weather 3.12.0 applet icon don't it shows in ubuntu 14.04 LTS." [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> darkxst, this is not a locale switcher, it just set the keyboard layout
<darkxst> ricotz, I realise that, but why are searches not working in other locales?
 * darkxst strictly limited to english here!
<ricotz> could be that some translations are missing or not picked up
<ricotz> i notice that all g-c-c panels are listed in english here too
<ricotz> rather than german
<darkxst> that could be due to lang pack problems perhaps? but wearher etc are in universe so don't use lang packs? right?
<ricotz> i guess this is gnome-shell specific, meaning how the search-provider data is retrieved and evaluated
<ricotz> (of course the search-provider must be activated too e.g. in case of weather)
<EC1> full ubuntu iso of 4 GB DVD WITH ALL DESKTOP APPS THAT NEEDED ANY ADVANCED USER
<tainan> hello
<tainan> Flash videos disappears/underlays when using Fullscreen mode. It appears to be a plugin container bug in Gnome.  Some have suggested using other browsers, but I only like Firefox.  Recently, Firefox 29 is available. Anyone know if Firefox29 doesn't get the fullscreen bug in Gnome?
<DASPRiD> btw, why exactly do we still have a Desktop folder, when by default there are no files placable on the desktop?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-02
<x-Na> Hi, anyone know what would cause this in 3.12? -> http://www.picpaste.com/871ad3fc9c5d01f2af12e20c78c02b75.png
<x-Na> Running in virtualbox, but I do think I see the same on 3.10 on my ws @ home too
<x-Na> If I screenshot it in Gnome, those black thingys seem to be transparent
<Forage> I'd be happy to report bug when e.g. apps crash, but ever since the update to 14.04 and using the staging ppa multiple reports get closed automatically because of "outdated packages"
<Forage> e.g. "nautilus version 1:3.12.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1 required, but 1:3.10.1-0ubuntu8 is available"
<Forage> in all cases a new version is already installed but it tells me just a lower version is available
<Forage> heh, it even prefers saucy packages in some cases :-S "tracker-extract version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1~trusty1 required, but 0.16.4-0ubuntu1~saucy2 is available"
<Forage> what can be the cause of the problem and how do I fix it?
<darkxst_> x-Na, you probably want to use Adwaita until Ubuntu fix up their themes for 3.12.
<x-Na> darkxst_, thanks, but that does not change the behaviour
<darkxst_> x-Na, as in it happens with Adwaita as well? are you using the overlay scrollbars?
<darkxst_> try disabling those!
<x-Na> Thanks that was it
<x-Na> Now only thing needed is to get alternatetab extension working on 3.12... >(
<x-Na> And it seems that my keyboard randomly changes to US layout
<x-Na> Even though I have not even enabled it :(
<x-Na> exit
<x-Na> Bah
<darkxst_> x-Na, hmm isnt that part of gnome Classic? it should work
<x-Na> darkxst, I had old version of alternatetab installed in my home, I did get it working. And it is in gnome-shell-extensions deb
<darkxst> x-Na that would do it!
<x-Na> I did not remember that
<Forage> I'm wondering, could my issue have something to do with me not having the source code repositories of the ppa's enabled?
<ceed^> I was wonering whether GNOME 3.12 will stay in the staging PPA or will it be available in the regular PPA?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-03
<k_> hello
<k_> have an issue with my install where upon logging into gnome, i get no connection dns doesn't resolve.
<k_> anyone have any ideas on why this would happen
<spaz-grenade> So I'm having an issue with dual monitors on ubuntu gnome 14.04... Whenever I log in, the monitors are swapped, so I have to move the cursor right to get to the monitor that is physically to the left. I swap it around in All Settings | Screen Display, and it's fine, but forgets it when I log out :/
<spaz-grenade> (I was sent here from #ubuntu!)
<spaz-grenade> I've searched around and done the usual recommended messing with monitors.xml etc
<mikaelx> hi. can anyone here help me setting up dual display? I need a specific configuration but my system is ignoring xorg.conf
<holstein> mikaelx: try arandr ,then maybe share what xorg.conf you are trying to use and why
<mikaelx>     Option         "metamodes" "DVI-I-2: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, HDMI-0: 1360x768 +0+0 {viewportin=1440x900}"
<mikaelx> this is what I need, but each time i reboot, or i turn the TV off and on, gnome forgets the setup
<holstein> does hdmi work at all? is it a linux support issue? driver issue? or config issue? try and isolate these.. as well as, is the hardware functioning properly
<holstein> mikaelx: you can try arandr, and save a script from it to apply to autostart.
<mikaelx> everything works. except i have to re-apply the configuration everytime
<mikaelx> i will try that. thanks for the suggestion. i will report back later with the reszults
<mikaelx> is there a reason why gnome is ignoring my xorg.conf file? i was told on the nvidia forums to set "xrandr active" to false in dconf and that did work in openSUSE but has no effect in ubuntu
<holstein> mikaelx: and you tried the arandr generated script added to autostart?
<holstein> mikaelx: the reasons could be anything from, misconfiguration to driver support.. to typo..
<mikaelx> im checking it out right now
<mikaelx> the xorg.conf i want to use is automatically generated by nvidia-settings so there shouldn't be any typo
<mikaelx> ok rebooting brb
<holstein> mikaelx: dont assume the nvidia generated xorg is "correct"
<mikaelx> ok
<mikaelx> well the script from arandr does set the right configuration after i log in but it resets as soon as i turn my second display off and on
<mikaelx> it should be correct, because it worked fine in another distribution
<mikaelx> i mean the specific options i need
<holstein> mikaelx: you can *always* use that script to setup the config
<holstein> mikaelx: as always, let nvidia know the tool is not working for you
<mikaelx> i did, they say its a bug in gnome3
<mikaelx> they told me to set "xrandr active " to false in dconf
<mikaelx> it worked in opensuse but has no effect in ubuntu-gnome
<mikaelx> that option should prevent gnome from messing with my resolutions automatically
<holstein> all i can suggest is..
<holstein> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> otherwise, i use arandr script when they work
<mikaelx> i will use the script for now, its easier than setting up the resolution manually
<mikaelx> look at this if youre interested
<mikaelx> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/570219/using-clone-mode-with-two-different-aspect-ratios/
<mikaelx> this is my post on the nvidia forums and the response
<mikaelx> they're saying that gnome3 will ignore xorg.conf as long "dconf /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/xrandr/active true"
<mikaelx> but setting it to false in ubuntu has no effect so it must be a bug
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-04
<elthommo> hello. I have what seems to be a bug with 14.04 and I was wondering if it was known...   My language input keeps changing. I only have standard UK keyboard on my list but I find I keep needing to reset it otherwise I get wrong characters when I type.
<elthommo> Hello, has anybody else had a problem with regional keyboard settings not saving properly?
<elthommo> This is on 14.04
<darkxst> elthommo, not really sure what you mean! how can it change if you only have one layout configured?
<elthommo> darkxst, I am not sure how it happens but on a reboot, the keyboard reverts to what I assume is US despite only having UK on the settings window. Simply adding a new keyboard layout and removing it again corrects the issue
<darkxst> elthommo, ok, file a bug
<elthommo> OK.
<elthommo> Thanks.
<matt444> Hi, my special function keys (volume up, volume down, print screen) are not working. Where should I look to see what the problem is?
<matt444> The keyboard shortcuts are correct, maybe i'm missing a service?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-27
<bobFromUtah> http://ubuntugnome.org/to-upgrade-or-not-to-upgrade/ needs a slight update with VV release
<mgedmin> I think word boundaries in gnome-terminal changed to no longer include ':'
<mgedmin> I can't copy links to the clipboard by double-clicking on them: the 'https:' bit gets cut off every time
<darkxst> mgedmin, that sounds like an upstream issue, don't know if it was intentional though
<x-Na> Hi, just upgraded to 15.04 and Gnome 3.16, I noticed that lock screen keyboard shortcut does not work, tried Super + L, Ctrl + Alt + L, but no
<x-Na> From the menu I can lock the screen, but it's just a bit annoying to do it with mouse
<mgedmin> x-Na, there's a known bug where performing a virtual console switch (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1) makes gnome-system-daemon hang and it stops responding to many shortcut keys, one of which is screen locking
<mgedmin> /bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1242514
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1242514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242514 in Ubuntu GNOME "Media keys, Screenshots, and launcher shortcuts do not work after upgrade to 3.10" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> (augh gnome-terminal augh!)
<mgedmin> x-Na, could this be your bug?
<x-Na> Yeah, I actually did change vt's as we have multiple users for the computer
<x-Na> Annoying bug, worked with 3.14, though
<x-Na> Is there a bug report on that gnome-system-daemon bug?
<mgedmin> x-Na, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1242514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242514 in Ubuntu GNOME "Media keys, Screenshots, and launcher shortcuts do not work after upgrade to 3.10" [Undecided,New]
<damascene> Hi, I have this problem that is really annoying. I have 3 languages to switch between. when I installed ubuntu-gnome trouble started to show. every time language switching keyboard shortcuts stop working after a while.
<damascene> I'll have to switch it manually from the the upper section. I've +20 post about this but couldn't figure how to fix it or at least to figure out what the problem really is. could you please help me?
<damascene> * I've read
<damascene> GNOME Shell 3.12.2
<damascene> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<lesterpig_> Hi! I would like to translate the release notes in French, but I cannot edit any page. Should I create a temporary page for that purpose? Thx!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-28
<mgedmin> gnome-shell just segfaulted on me
<mgedmin> plugged in an external monitor, like usual; it wasn't detected, like usual, hit the brightness key to force it to be detected (hey, it works, don't ask me why)
<mgedmin> saw gnome-shell misrendering on both screens, frozen for like 30 seconds and got an apport dialog with a sigsegv
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1449366
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1449366 not found
<mgedmin> (yeah it's private)
<mgedmin> (I wonder if server-side apport-retrace works now)
<mgedmin> oops yesterday I linked x-Na to the wrong bug :(
<mgedmin> I meant to link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1427877
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427877 in gnome-shell "Media, brightness and volume keys don't work with GNOME 3.15.90" [Medium,Incomplete]
<x-Na> Hmmh
<x-Na> That one is marked incomplete
<x-Na> But yeah, that affects me
<x-Na> If you need help debugging that one, I can help as it is a bit annoying
<x-Na> It leaves my monitor on too :(
<mgedmin> did you see the workaround?
<mgedmin> apport-retrace 💔 :(
<mgedmin> apport-retrace --gdb --sandbox system --cache ~/.cache/apport-retrace /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash
<mgedmin> "warning: .dynamic section for "/tmp/apport_sandbox_9J2FRV/usr/lib/libmutter.so.0" is not at the expected address (wrong library or version mismatch?)"
<mgedmin> does it not handle PPAs?
<mgedmin> (and the stack trace goes off the rails as soon as it reaches libmutter)
<x-Na> mgedmin, what workaround?
<mgedmin> x-Na: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1427877/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427877 in gnome-shell "Media, brightness and volume keys don't work with GNOME 3.15.90" [Medium,Incomplete]
<x-Na> Ok, yeah, now I see it
<JohnPoison> Hi folks! I want to use gnome-sushi in pantheon-files package, but gnome-sushi depends on nautilus for no good reason. What are options for me to solve this problem?
<JohnPoison> Is this a right channel for such questions?
<darkxst> JohnPoison, I am not sure that sushi even works outside of nautilus
<JohnPoison> darkxst, it works
<darkxst> JohnPoison, file a bug then
<JohnPoison> darkxst: so that's the problem. I can't find where to file a bug
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug gnome-sushi
<darkxst> and bonus points if you can make a patch to fix the deps ;)
<darkxst> I suppose you want nautilus | pantheon-files in there
<JohnPoison> darkxst: I'm kinda new to the open-source. It's like a labyrinth for me now. I made a fix here https://code.launchpad.net/~ivanfateev/pantheon-files/fix-1380139 for pantheon-files. But to complete a task I should integrate gnome-sushi to pantheon-files and get rid of dependency on nautilus. But I've got lost
<JohnPoison> I don't understand where packages are building
<JohnPoison> *are built
<darkxst> they build with sbuild
<darkxst> on both ppa's and the main archive builders
<darkxst> John, I assume pantheon is an upstream project? in that case you should not directly patch the code, but use quilt patches
<darkxst> and if its an upstream patch, don't comment out code, just delete it
<JohnPoison> darkxst: where can I ready about workflow? E.g. how to create a quilt patch, where can I share it
<JohnPoison> *read about
<darkxst> google, its pretty simple, though a lot of the guides make it seem harder than it it is
<JohnPoison> darkxst: Thanks, I'll try it
<damascene> Hi, I have this problem that is really annoying. I have 3 languages to switch between. when I installed ubuntu-gnome trouble started to show. every time language switching keyboard shortcuts stop working after a while. I have to switch it manually from the the upper section. I've read +20 post about this but couldn't figure how to fix it or at least what the problem really is. could you please help me? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<damascene> Hi, I have this problem that is really annoying. I have 3 languages to switch between. when I installed ubuntu-gnome trouble started to show. every time language switching keyboard shortcuts stop working after a while. I have to switch it manually from the the upper section. I've read +20 post about this but couldn't figure how to fix it or at least what the problem really is. could you please help me? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Guest32223>  Hi scrollback. first i have to apologize for my english... I guess you want to stay on 14.04 ? If not, can you try the 15.04 release with Livecd or Liveusb  (unetbootin liveusbcreator) and check if that problem appear. If time, i will take a look on ubuntu-fr and see if someone get this troube too
<mitchdavis2792> Hi everyone, I just updated my Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 to 15.04 on my Dell XPS 8700 and since the upgrade I am no longer able to open my System Settings menu.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<mitchdavis2792> anyone?
<damascene> Hi, I have this problem that is really annoying. I have 3 languages to switch between. when I installed ubuntu-gnome trouble started to show. every time language switching keyboard shortcuts stop working after a while. I have to switch it manually from the the upper section. I've read +20 post about this but couldn't figure how to fix it or at least what the problem really is. could you please help me? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<damascene> could this room provide any useful help to my issue or do you suggest somewhere else?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-29
<Thesaurus> I'm on 14.04.2 and was wondering which firewall GUI is the most compatible with the system.  Wasn't sure if I should go for the Gnome Firewall or the GUI or UFW
<darkxst> Thesaurus, ufw is probably the easiest to use for simple stuff
<ciscam> am I doing something wrong or are constant 'system errors' every ten minutes normal in this distribution?
<ciscam> running a mint 15.04 install
<ciscam> most features are smooth, the only thing that didn't work like a charm was the animations in the ubuntu software center
<mgedmin> ciscam, no, that's not normal
<mgedmin> what's the program that crashes?
<mitchdavis2792> Hi everyone, I just updated my Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 to 15.04 on my Dell XPS 8700 and since the upgrade I am no longer able to open my System Settings menu.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<mgedmin> can you run gnome-control-center in a terminal and see if you get any error messages?
<mitchdavis2792> Hm, that worked.
<mitchdavis2792> Possible that the mapping didn't correctly upgrade?
<mitchdavis2792> Now another weird thing I noticed.  While in Settings I tried opening Power but it freezes the window and I get a error.  Re-opening it and trying it again I get the same problem.
<mgedmin> same here
<mgedmin> do you have the staging ppa enabled?
<mitchdavis2792> I do not, this a fresh install.  Haven't added any ppa's outside of what was included.
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> oh wait I remember the freezes too, but now they're gone for me (I've the staging PPA)
<mgedmin> anyway reporting a bug would be a good thing to do
<mitchdavis2792> Ok, I reported the bug.  You said the staging ppa fixed it the power menu issue and opening system settings issue?
<mitchdavis2792> actually wait, since I ran that gnome-control-center I'm now able to open the menu again without the command.
<mitchdavis2792> but does that staging ppa fix the power menu issue?
<LinDol> hi all
<towo> So, is the weird squarish theme in the staging PPA a bug or just the new default look?
<hunter> Hello everyone! I am looking for a way to make scrolling "faster" in 15.04.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-30
<mgedmin> huh gnome-terminal's word-chars setting got removed in 3.13
<mgedmin>  waaah https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727743#c10 is where : got removed from the now-hardcoded setting :(
<ubot5> Gnome bug 727743 in VteTerminal "Use the same defaults for word-chars as gnome-terminal and possibly remove the API" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> so if it was removed in 3.14, why didn't I notice when I was running 3.14?  did ubuntu-gnome patch it back in?
<mgedmin> or was the vte change applied in a later version?
<mgedmin> towo, it's the new default upstream look, AFAIU (I also had the same reaction as you initially)
<towo> mgedmin: Initially thought some theme files were missing, yeah.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-01
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol_phone> hi all :)
<damascene> hi, How to debug keyboard layout switching issues? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<sebas_> Hello people, I've got a question about scrolling desktops.. perviously I could scroll through my desktops and all monitors where switching desktop.. now only my main screen scrolls through a desktop.. how can I change this behaviour?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-02
<Greylocks> Is there a ppa to get gnome 3.16?
<ploctaux> Hello!
<ploctaux> I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu-Gnome
<ploctaux> the wiki says to go on irc so I'm here
<ploctaux> I can do some packaging
<ploctaux> I need to go
<ploctaux> You can contact me @ploctaux on twitter
<ploctaux> loctauxphilippe@gmail.co
<ploctaux> gmail.com*
<towo> So it appears keyboard shortcuts don't work on 3.16/staging?
<captine> hi all.  so.  tried out ubuntu-gnome 15.04 from being a unity user.  liking it, but just wanting some help with the colour scheme.  the fonts are very difficult to read in the software centre.???  any suggestions?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-03
<bradscoolio> hi
<bradscoolio> How do I upgrade from the nightlies of 15.04 to the stable release?
<bradscoolio> How do I upgrade from the nightlies of 15.04 to the stable release?
<bradscoolio> Hello, is anyone online?
<x-Na> Has anyone else noticed possible memoryleak problem with Gnome-shell 3.16?
<x-Na> I had my computer on for the night and today I noticed that GS was using about 78% of my 8 gig memory
<darkxst> x-Na, no, mine is sitting on about 600MB after 14 days
<darkxst> and alot of that is the NVIDIA blob texture cache
<x-Na> darkxst, do you have 3-4 simultanous users?
<x-Na> In Gnome Shell sessions?
<hyuoka> Hi
<hyuoka> How install in ubuntu 15.04 calendar for gnome 3.16 ?
<hyuoka> How install in ubuntu https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Calendar/Download
<mitchdavis2792> Hi everyone, have an issue with 15.04 on my Dell XPS 8700, Power menu freezes in Settings and am unable to open it.  Also, I cannot restart or shutdown, it gets hung at the boot splash screen.  Anyone have any ideas?
<mitchdavis2792> I have tried changing /etc/default/grub to say quiet splash acpi=force instead of just quiet splash but still does not shutdown / reboot
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-02
<dean_> Hey. I just installed ubuntu gnome 16.04. I have a problem where when screen locks if i'm not using the laptop it freezes and i cannot unlock it again. The mouse still works and I can switch to a tty
<dean_> The light on caps lock still works so I'm assuming that the keyboard is still working. Had the same problem on 15.10 as well. Was stuck with unity for a while. ughhh. lol.
<dean_> I'm using Caffeine to stop it from locking for the time being but if anyone has a fix for this I'd really appreciate it.
<DiamondSword> hello people.
<DiamondSword> I'm interested in ubuntu gnome.. I'm trying it on VM, updated gnome to 3.20 to see the latest changes and new comings. but I don't have create "New Document" option when I right clicked.
<DiamondSword> is it something buggy or it's already not a property of Gnome?
<DiamondSword> I want to add it there. how can I do it?
<DiamondSword> heyyy ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-03
<touil76> I'm a user of ubuntu 16.04 not gnome edition, but I have an issue which seems really gnome related.
<touil76> When the screensaver turns the screen off, the screen cannot be waken up again.
<touil76> When I turn off the screen manually with : xset -display :0.0 dpms force off, the screen can be waken back up.
<touil76> When I use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screen saver, there is no problem when the screen goes off. It can come back on moving the mouse.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-04
<phillw> hi folks
<trevor_s> is there a way to get the classic gnome GUI in ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<trevor_s> with the applications menu on the top left, etc
<trevor_s> the default gui looks a lot like unity
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-05
<darkxst> trevor_s, just select it from the gear menu when you are logging in
<bitaro_> anyone using gnome 3.20/3.18 on ubuntu 16.04? how do you add a system indicator on the top panel?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-06
<fleetfox> can someone confirm not beeing able to store vpn credentials in 16.04?
<darkxst> fleetfox, not tried, file a bug!
<fleetfox> i'm not even sure how the thingy is called
<fleetfox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1329754
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329754 in Ubuntu GNOME "vpnc losses passwords after adding gnome3-staging" [Undecided,New]
<fleetfox> looks like this
<fleetfox> nvm, it's not it
<darkxst> fleetfox, maybe its due to slightly outdated networkmanager
<fleetfox> is there an easy fix or way to confirm?
<fleetfox> i'm clueless about all this
<darkxst> no easy way really, and i don't have time to look tonight
<fleetfox> also it seems like i can no longer drag chrome tabs across windows
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-07
<Anon95> I've got Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 installed on my laptop and for some reason, wifi is a lot slower than in Windows 10. I conducted two tests and Windows came out with 17.87Mbps down and Ubuntu Gnome with 5.02Mbps.
<Anon95> The wifi adapter is Realtek RTL8723BE.
<phillw> Anon95: have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/760970/realtek-driver-rtl8723be-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-kernel-4-4 while I go dig further for you.
<phillw> Anon95: ahh, this seems to have the answer, if you roll your sleeves up and use CLI... https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<shawn1> huh. weird
<shawn1> i cant ghost my nick because nobody is using it, but i cant change to it either
<shawn1> anyways, theres a big problem with gnome software. it hangs forever if there is an updated config file that has been edited
<shawn1> in the terminal it will show yes /no /show difference
<phillw> shawn1: go throw yourself upon the tender mercies of the freenode staffers. But, they are Zen like and will teach you patience.
<shawn1> but in gnome software it hangs there forever waiting for a response, but it doesnt show you the options or allow you to accept the default
<phillw> shawn1: please report it as a bug... the devs do not spend time on here and other areas where we chat.
<phillw> shawn1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/#Bugs
<shawn1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1575351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575351 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "tell me I have OS updates and will not install said updates." [High,Incomplete]
<shawn1> i believe this is the same issue
<shawn1> it's just I figured out why it does it.
<phillw> shawn1: then look at what the bug report needs to be complete. It is a high priority, but things are missing for it to be fixed.
<phillw> seb is a good guy, please answer his question.
<Anon95> I'm still here. I'm going to try out what you've suggested and report back.
<shawn1> it's like a trap, because on installation it asks you if you want to have the installer edit the gdm conf, and then the first update after the install has a revision to the gdm conf.
<shawn1> and then gnome software pops up asking you if you want to update
<shawn1> and then it gets stuck
<shawn1> i'll finish the bug report later phillw i'm tired :(
<phillw> okies, I cannot mark it, as I've not seen it. Feel free to poke me in the ribs if it is still an issue. Things will be better explained at the meeting on Sunday.
<shawn1> it's easy to reproduce, 1 install ubuntu and select automatic login. 2 update ubuntu via gnome software
<shawn1> then it hangs.
<phillw> darkxst:  ^^
<shawn> ah
<shawn> i had nick enforce on, and I didnt connect with SASL. thats why i couldnt use my nick
<shawn> believe me this is a highly desired nick
<shawn> everyone who was born in the 80's is named shawn
<shawn> I have to set my usermodes like a fortress
<darkxst> os updates are meant to be disabled in gnome-software at the moment i thought
<darkxst> shawn, also what do you mean re gdm conf, did you upgrade from 15.10 -> 16.04 ?
<shawn> no
<shawn> fresh install
<shawn> i'm telling you the install option for automatic login results in bricking the install
<shawn> it's easy to fix but not for everyone
<shawn> it's because gnome software does not have this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/s1CtX.png
<shawn> or for some reason it is not working
<shawn> if a package update requires that prompt then it will get stuck
<Anon95> This is strange. I'm using the laptop on battery power and the WiFi seems to be working just fine. I'm going to start putting adding some stress to the connection and see how it handles it.
<darkxst> shawn, how is that related to automatic login?
<darkxst> and what is walinuxagent? that is not on a default install
<shawn> darkxst: it's just an example of a config that can get edited either manually or by a script, which then causes a (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) prompt when the package containing that config is getting upgraded and has a newer version of the config to install
<shawn> I thought I was pretty clear about that?
<shawn> gnome-software doesn't have that interface so it hangs forever
<shawn> it doesnt matter what config it is
<shawn> that's just an example, and a good one because that's one that will happen to anyone who picks automatic login during install
<darkxst> are you talking out gnome-software or update-manager?
<shawn> gnome software
<shawn> i said it several times
<darkxst> gnome software should not be doing system updates, only apps
<shawn> oh it doesnt?
<shawn> are you sure
<darkxst> quite certain its disabled for 16.04
<darkxst> there is/was a bug in aptdaemon that may cause update-manager to pop-up a really small window for the debconf questions
<shawn> how small, like 1x1 pixel?
<darkxst> no not that small more like 100x50 or something
<shawn> ok well that's unfortunate, i thought i figured out what was wrong but guess not
<darkxst> too small to read the content, but not small enough that you would miss it
<shawn> ok let me fire up a VM i will reproduce it but this time i will run a strace on it
<darkxst> shawn, or you could downgrade that walinuxagent package
<darkxst> and then try an update manually with update-manager
<darkxst> (I mean start update-manager manually ofc)
<shawn> that's not the updater that got stuck
<shawn> it was gnome-software
<darkxst> shawn, well I don't know then, gnome-software should not be updated core system stuff (and even upstream where it supports that it requires a reboot
<shawn> hum, it's working now
<shawn> wth
<shawn> could have been triggered by a network issue
<shawn> now i'll never know
<darkxst> shawn, robert_ancell is the best one to talk to about gnome-software, he is usually around in here during business hours (New Zealand)
<shawn> ah
<shawn> i was right!
<shawn> hold on, screenshot time
<shawn> http://i.imgur.com/m7fkjvp.png
<shawn> it's getting hung on gdm3
<shawn> just like i said, it's because of the debconf prompt.
<darkxst> but that is the gdm version on the 16.04 images, so don't know why you are even getting prompted to update it
<darkxst> file a bug against gnome-software with that screenshot
<shawn> 3.18.3-0ubuntu1 -> 3.18.3-0ubuntu2
<shawn> small change in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<darkxst> gah, ubuntu2 should have been on the images
<shawn> it certainly is not on the ubuntu gnome one
<shawn> but even still, the problem remains even if the images are updated
<shawn> thatsoftware-center updates system packages and it cant show debconf prompts
<darkxst> shawn, please file a bug for that, I don't think its meant to (and I have certainly not seen it here)
<shawn> darkxst: are you not using Ubuntu Gnome?
<shawn> isnt it possible you havent seen it because you werent looking for it? ;)
<darkxst> shawn, of course I am, but also havent done a fresh install with the final images
<shawn> fair enough
<darkxst> shawn, no, I only get prompted for app updates in gnome-software, what have noticed if it offered OS updates
<darkxst> s/what/would/
<shawn> wow, gnome-software also leaves lock files even after it's been closed
<darkxst> closed or killed?
<shawn> i clicked the X on the window, it wasnt in the middle of anything unless it started automatically
<shawn> what a cluster
<shawn> ok I finished with the bug report as best as I knew how
<shawn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1575351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575351 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "tell me I have OS updates and will not install said updates." [High,Incomplete]
<de-facto> guys i think i found a gui design glitch: on moving the mouse to the bottom left edge the app tray icons move out, clicking the arrow to hide them again then approaching them along the bottom edge of the screen (moving the mouse left approaching the corner) it begins to flicker in a crazy weird way when the mouse did not reach the left corner but is near enough to trigger the "show" i guess
<riyasmp> Hi guys. any help would be appreciated. recently installed ubuntu 16.04 on my samsung RV520 laptop which was a fresh install. Wanted to use gnome 3.20 so installed it via ppa staging. which completly wrecked the login and went to login loop. tried to install gdm through command line when it was stuck. but did not resolve the problem. tried renaming x authority file as well. finally had to revert all the changes and get ubunt
<riyasmp> u 2.18 which is shipped default in ubuntu 16.04. can any one help?
<de-facto> does it work on 3.18?
<Syze> Can anyone help me out with a noob install question for Gnome?
<Syze> I'm trying to make a dual boot system with Gnome and Win 7 but I'm having issues with it
<riyasmp> de-facto, yes its fine on 3.18 default gnome offered in synaptic. i am back on it now. reverted all the changes did with th ppa
<riyasmp> Syze, post your question in detail some one will be able to help
<Syze> k
<de-facto> riyasmp im not sure about that ppa but i guess its in dev flux, so may be unstable or in the process of stabilization still
<riyasmp> de-facto, this is the ppa i used. http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/gnome-320-released-with-various.html
<de-facto> riyasmp yeah you would have to file bugs and contact the ppa maintainers if you want to help develop the next version of ubuntu "The packages here have been deemed not ready for general use, they have known bugs and/or regressions, sometimes of a critical nature."
<de-facto> maybe you could ask in #ubuntu+1 not sure though if that is the correct place
<Syze> I have a Samsung 850 Pro SSD that has Win 7 installed on it and a 1TB HD.  Both Sata hooked to an asus mobo with an 2600k i7.  I downloaded Gnome first with the torrent, and then a direct download from the site because I thought it might have been a bad copy.  Checked the Hashes and both are good.  I created an ISO on CD and USB, both I can get to boot.  I will click install Gnome, wait wait wait (waited over 2 hours once) and the
<riyasmp> de-facto, thanks a lot. I thought it was all ready to use.
<Syze> once I clicked cancelled, it let me actually into the install menu.  I couldn't even see the partition table options before I click cancel
<Syze> My guess is that I need to configure my partitions in windows differently but I'm not entirely sure on how to/what it needs
<riyasmp> Syze, why do u say you want to dual boot Gnome with Win 7? it shoudl be an operating system ubuntu or fedora which u dual boot with wndows. once you have dual boot for linux u can choose ur GUI liek gnome or unity
<de-facto> Syze on which screen did you had to wait 2h? (*am confused*)
<Syze> You know on the latest LTS, how it has 4 blue boxes at the bottom and the options to install proprietary drivers and updates all at once
<Syze> It will get to the 2nd blue box and then nothing.  It says its installing
<Syze> but it does nothing until I hit cancel
<Syze> after I click cancel I'm in the OS.  Like its loaded up like a live CD.  I still have the option to install the OS but If I ask it to install along side windows, it won't.
<de-facto> in the installer? hmmm do you mean that screen where it checks internet connectivity and you can opt in for updates and third party software? i cant remember a cancel button there, there shoudl be something like quit, back and continue
<Syze> I'm just wondering if I need to do any prep work to my partitions in windows 7 before I try to install Gnome?
<de-facto> ah yeah when you hit quit it may boot into the livecd session and from there you can start the same installer dialogue
<de-facto> you can choose "something else" or such in partitions menu and do the partitions manually. you would at least need fs root "/" and swap is very much recommended to have suspend working properly
<Syze> Right.  After I hit cancel or exit (I don't remember the exact wording) it allows me to play in the Gnome Ubuntu OS
<de-facto> how many partitions do you have in use right now=
<de-facto> you can look at them with gparted in the livecd
<Syze> I'm in Win7 ATM
<de-facto> then do diskmgr.msc
<de-facto> or  diskmgmt.msc ? havent used windows for years...
<Syze> Right now I have two disc's.  0, and 1.  zero is my SSD and contains two partitions and some unused space.  100MB NTFS partition, 138GB C: partition, and 100GB of unallocated.  Then I have my Z: aka disk 1
<Syze> 100MB is prob the boot info for Windows
<de-facto> perfect then you have space on your ssd for swap and root :)
<Syze> the C: is the windows main, and the unallocated is hopefully going to be Gnome
<de-facto> you may want to find out if you use uefi with gpt partitions
<de-facto> what is that 100MB?
<Syze> the MBR probably for Windows
<Syze> Non lettered partition
<de-facto> maybe you can find out if you are on uefi (but i guess you are not) http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29504-bios-mode-see-if-windows-boot-uefi-legacy-mode.html
<Syze> the Z drive is my mechanical drive.  its a TB but I think I'm going to disconnect it before my next install attempt
<de-facto> yeah you can do that (power down though) then it seems you are good to go ahead, boot into the livecd (try using ubuntu), fire up gparted and the installer from there
<Syze> Is Ubuntu based off Debian?  Also my mobo is a UEFI supported motherboard
<Syze> p8p67 deluxe asus motherboard with the Revision done
<de-facto> btw you can add your hdd later in /etc/fstab
<de-facto> also if you choose ext4 you may want to add the discard option to improve wear leveling and life of your ssd
<de-facto> i changed the options of my root from "errors=remount-ro" to  "discard,errors=remount-ro" on ext4 in /etc/fstab
<Syze> so the unallocated 100GB on my SSD that has windows on it.  Do I need to make a simple volume for Gnome/Ubuntu to be installed on it? Do I need to format it in any way?
<de-facto> if it is mbr partitions (as in not gpt or uefi) you woudl add two additional primary partitions
<de-facto> there can be 4 primary partitions on a drive, swap about twice the sice of your RAM and the rest for root
<de-facto> (ext4 id recommend for root)
<de-facto> you can do that either in gparted or in the installer partitioning "something else"
<de-facto> if you use gparted to do the partitions before you also need to point the installation on those partitions you created in "something else" though
<de-facto> when the installer asks where to install grub choose that device (your ssd)
<Syze> Let me ask this.  If I can get Ubuntu installed properly, can I add the Gnome environment?  I've had better luck with Cannocial's disks (referring to making a dual boot)
<de-facto> if you want to go for gnome choose the ubuntu gnome iso for your system (i386 or amd64)
<de-facto> i guess amd64 is the most common (64 bit proc) nowerdays
<Syze> I've got the amd64 iso image.  Thats what I've been working with.  But is Ubuntu its own thing or is it based of Debian.  The only reason I ask is I want to make sure I didn't download Gnome Debian (if there is such a thing)
<de-facto> you can add almost any desktop environment later, but then you have double and tripple packages providing the same functionality in a different way
<de-facto> use this one then http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/xenial/release/ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<de-facto> MD5 d49a40366d6319501ff5b2d11b3bbf0b *ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Syze> Yep, thats the one I have
<de-facto> great then give it a go ;)
<Syze> So you think I should enlarge the 100MB MBR partition, or use the unallocated space that I have before I try
<de-facto> you are not on uefi right?
<Syze> I honestly don't know.
<Syze> I always thought UEFI was just the way BIOS acted. and how you could use a mouse with it
<de-facto> uefi is the successor to bios, you can find out on windows with the link i gave you above i guess
<de-facto> but if you dont see an uefi partition its bios and mbr
<de-facto> im just not sure whats inside those 100mb
<de-facto> but i wouldnt touch it
<de-facto> in bios/mbr mode the bootloader grub will get installed in front of the first partition (the first megabyte of the disk should be empty for that). it will overwrite your windows bootloader but should detect windows and add that as option of choice to your boot menu
<Syze> I'm on Asus's website and my board supports it.  I think it was the first to have it.  But this PC was built when Sandybridge was the current latest and greatest.  Its still holding up and not showing its age except for the new SSD I had to install.  Only because of space constraints on it
<de-facto> btw if you are in the live session you also could reach us (either from webirc or installing an irc client there) if you have further questions during install
<Syze> What is print screen in Gnome incase I want to screenshot something for you?
<de-facto> exactly that, print screen saves to ~/Pictures
<Syze> No Alt+PrntScrn?  Just printscreen button
<de-facto> btw if you do your root as third and swap as forth partition you coudl change by resizing later more easily i guess
<de-facto> yup
<de-facto> but all on livecd gets lost once rebooted, so if you want to save it then somewhere else
<Syze> ok,  let me give it another go.
<Syze> later
<de-facto> have fun :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-08
<phillw> present :)
<phillw> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun May  8 10:00:22 2016 UTC.  The chair is phillw. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<LinDol> hi :)
<phillw> #topic discussion about GNOME
<phillw> this will be a bit odd, as the meeting is on a google hangout, but they hope to minute things here for future reference
<darkxst> we are just looking at some screenshares of tello and others
<jback> o/~
<darkxst> #accepted try trello
<darkxst> #chair darkxst
<darkxst> phillw, meetingology is not listening to me!
<phillw> darkxst: it is, just it is silent
<darkxst> #subtopic website
<darkxst> grvrulz, has a working prototype of the website
<darkxst> still needs to do the popups, downloads page
<darkxst> #action eliasps to create new launchpad teams
<meetingology> ACTION: eliasps to create new launchpad teams
<darkxst> #agreed on new team structure, look at using ubuntugnome-wiki for wiki access
<darkxst> phillw, did you want to talk about the wiki stuff here on IRC, I think most are in here
<phillw> darkxst: I mentioned my thoughts on https://docs.google.com/document/d/13941LvvPxjdeCF_dMUH8FoATVIkwziTzj0kn5qBunnw under the wiki section
<phillw> using the 2 areas correctly is the logical choice.
<darkxst> phillw, what about moving to a more modern wiki, ahead of ubuntu?
<darkxst> your thoughts on that?
<darkxst> dokuwiki and mediawiki both have proper localisation support and WYSIWYG editors, which will help greatly from the people that fear Moin Moin
<phillw> I'm in favour of mediawiki, but as there is discussion of it and another system to replace moin for Ubuntu, I'd suggest getting involved in that discussion.
<darkxst> phillw, its not likely to happen soon, the migration will be a nightmare
<phillw> darkxst: well, fedora did it, and posted the script up. As to being a nightmare, quite probably!!!
<darkxst> phillw, can you host a mediawiki site?
<phillw> yes.
<phillw> virt11 (hosting WP such as lubuntu.me) also has mediawiki installed
<jback> (If needed, I can provide a VM for Ubuntu Gnome on my colocation server which is with a hosting asociation, Coloclue)
<phillw> jback: having additional VM's are always good, excellent to back up each other on :)
<jback> I can provide for it with root access if needed.
<phillw> jback: I provide them, give them root access and then re-install when they blow them up! But, that's an important part of learning about servers and much better they learn on their VM than on a production machine :)
<jback> Hah, that's exactly how things go indeed :)
<phillw> jback: you have an invite
<jback> phillw: hum?
<phillw> DragonEyes should have sent you an invite (it's for #phillw) not really scary :)
<darkxst>  #meeting hijacked by the website discussions
<phillw> darkxst: trying to control web developers is as much a lost cause as trying to herd cats.
<phillw> have them set up a channel / chat and let them get on with it. Throw in the odd coffee and some do-nuts until they have a site up and running.
<darkxst> phillw, its the designers
<phillw> darkxst: yup... those are the ones to feed coffee and do-nuts to :) ... They are much more productive that way :)
<darkxst> phillw, they already have a channel
<darkxst> #action phillw to look at hosting us a mediawiki instance
<meetingology> ACTION: phillw to look at hosting us a mediawiki instance
<darkxst> if we are going to change now is the time
<phillw> as good as any!!!
<darkxst> and it should offer proper translation support among other things
<aldomann_> and membership management or something
<aldomann_> to keep trolls away
<darkxst> #action grvrulz to look at theming
<meetingology> ACTION: grvrulz to look at theming
<darkxst> (of mediawiki)
<phillw> darkxst: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Wiki_family
<phillw> the answer is yes.
<phillw> darkxst: share http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty to the group, it has the links for a pdf manual and all the translations as part of it.
<phillw> and, we can use their code !!
<darkxst> sure
<jback> I can translate Dutch if we have a proper translation system in place.
<phillw> #chair darkxst
<meetingology> Current chairs: darkxst phillw
<darkxst> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun May  8 12:10:23 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2016/ubuntu-gnome.2016-05-08-10.00.moin.txt
<ozbrk> hi guys I have a mint to migrate ubuntu gnome from ubuntu whats your opinion is it stable?
<ozbrk> are you happy with the ubuntu gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-01
<jwm_TO> Looking for help with a touchpad problem.  After upgrading to 17.04 I can't turn off the touchpad in GNOME though it turns off automatically when I connect a mouse in KDE.  Any help?
<jwm_TO> sorry.  I'll head to #ubuntu for support
<mati> Hi, Is there any possible to add any app to gnome notification area?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-02
<Acais>  I have an RX 480 and my animations are laggy when i open up my dash in Ubuntu GNOME.  Could it be that my CPU is rendering GNOME instead of my card?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-06
<LinDol> hello :)
<LinDol> I have read the release note about end of Ubuntu GNOME :)
<LinDol> but I was confusing
<LinDol> What is planning for LTS release?
<LinDol> like Ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<LinDol> It will be migrated Next Ubuntu LTS release for Upgrade?
<darkxst> Hi Lindol
<LinDol> oh hello :)
<darkxst> the Ubuntu GNOME team will still exist, just things will change
<LinDol> oh thank you :)
<LinDol> actually, I wa afride
<LinDol> of migration to next LTS version from the 16.04 LTS
<LinDol> i mean upgrading
<LinDol> Thank you
<darkxst> yes most likely upgrade to 18.04 will migrate to ubuntu
<LinDol> I understood :) thank you team :)
<jbicha> darkxst: good morning
<jbicha> what do you think about having your script close the xenial ppa bugs?
<jbicha> & if apport/xenial drops /usr/share/apport/general-hooks/ubuntu-gnome.py, we can stop people from reporting bugs automatically
<jbicha> or we could write a custom message but it wouldn't be translated for xenial
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-07
<darkxst> jbicha, I think disable bug reporting on xenial, no point allowing people to report bugs if we are just going to auto-close them
<jbicha> ok
<Seekerj> Hello. I recently switched from Ubuntu Unity to Ubuntu Gnome. Now I cannot connect to my bluetooth speaker anymore. It used to work on Unity. When I open the bluetooth settings, cellphones are recognized but the speaker is not found.
<dsynapse> hello
<dsynapse> how can I troubleshoot gnome-shell logout issues?  When I select logout it seems it waits about a minute before showing the logout dialog box
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-30
<z428> Hi all; on Ubuntu 18.04, is there *any* way to make the GDM login screen and the GNOME lockscreen background look the same? I *thought* it ought to be just like that earlier on UbuntuGNOME, but I failed to get this right. Messing with the gdm.css did only make it worse. :|
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-05-05
<chris__> hi
<chris__> my gnome session doesn't start, can anyone help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-03
<heitibd> hello
<heitibd> i need help! when i close lid i want my screen to lock. how to do that? Using 20.04 LTS
<heitibd> when I close the laptop lid it suppose to lock screen/suspend but neither of them works. Today it worked, then not. Help? Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Gnome X11
<heitibd> help please
<heitibd> hello friends, i restart settings in gnome-tweaks and restart. closed lid and no suspend please help
